# 11th PAD Post from the Past Week of March 5 - March 11, 2007



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Post your best/favorite image from the previous week. See Rich99's original post for more info. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=101580 (Link is correct now).

No explanation of your image should be used. Just post the image. Let it speak for itself. Try to get it posted before the middle of the following week. No more photo posts after Wednesday from the previous week.

CC is welcomed. Remember to ONLY use constructive criticism. Don't simply say you like it or hate it. Explain what you like/dislike about it, then add what might help it to be better image in a positive way. If you like an image and want to know how it was done, just ask. That's another great way to learn.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

*High Palm*

A high palm tree.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Head On!*

After taking this shot, I decided to move on down the bank!  This fellow was coming to see what I was doing. Another shot from BBSP this past Sunday.
Mike

Mike


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Rockette?*



[Click picture for a larger image.]


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Mine is from BBSP as well. I went down a trail in Hoot's Hollow and came across this scene. I guess someone just left the oranges for some birds or animals. Anyway, I thought it was interesting and looked a bit out of place so I snapped it.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Natalie's birthday*

Number six out of seven grandchildren


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

richg99 - why in the world aren't we seeing more of these grandchildren images?????


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I doubt if anyone would want to see everyone's grandchild shots. I thought this one was little bit special, though. Rich


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

_(had it been the 12th, i would have been spoilt for choice. sorry, it seems as if i had about two weeks of minimal photography - i must have been busy writing lol)_


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

That's a very nice Macro Karen... You've stretched that little camera a long way, I see. Rich


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Well couldnt think of much to come up with this week. So here ya go


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Since this isn't called Post Processing of the Week, I'll leave this in its ~almost~ original form. A little healing brush was needed here and there, but that's it. I need a sharper lens or better technique, plus better lighting. Bleh.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

SS, I like the eyes. Post processing would be easy on those. And those are lovely eyes to start with. The picture is a liitle dark but I think if you tried to do more on lighting in the shot you may have cause the brigde of the nose to be over exposed. Did I mention that eyes are fun to play with in post processing.

As far as sharpness goes, I think doing a little contast enhacement would help.

I am curious where you used the healing brush.


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

The healing brush knocked out about 12-15 stray eyebrow hairs across the bridge of her nose. There were another 5 or 6 on her left eye I think, but I see some I missed too. I usually go down to a 2 pixel wide brush to start. Once I pull up from that, I'll jump to 5 or 6 pxl to smooth it into the adjacent areas.

She has a very fair skin type that hasn't seen sun since last fall. I set a custom WB off of a dark blue 3 ring binder to get what I wanted in skin tone.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Nice work everyone. It's really interesting to see what everyone is doing from week to week. Glad to see some new PAD participation. Keep up the good work everyone.

Mike - I like the motion of the tail and the intense look of the gators eyes. I might have been tempted to crop it tight and vertical trying to create even more tension. Looking forward to more BBSP images.

Charles - Cute action shot but there are two different background distractions (feet, arms and a playground) that takes away from the main subject. Try to isolate the player and/or open your f-stop and increase your shutter speed to help blur out the background.

GN - I really like this simple out of place image. The oranges throw a wrench into the overall scene and make you think about what's going on here. Nice find and capture.

Rich - I luv it. You really captured a moment in time that says, "hey, this is who I am". When taking informal candids of people, kids and pets, try to be aware of any foreground or background distractions. I'd like to see more from you.

Karen - A nice and interesting CU. Reminds me of an advertising product shot. "*Grasshoppers, natures natural protein... yum-yum*".

DWF - Nice CU abstract . Vibrant color and an interesting composition.

SS - Like the way you cropped this image. Gives it a mysterious look and leaves me wanting to see more. Would like it even more if the eyes were color corrected to give it that WOW factor.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Ray- I like the way the lensbaby performed on this shot. The focus brings your eye up the tree very quickly.. I find myself looking for stars in each one of your threads
MT- Ive grown accustomed to good gator shots from you. I like this one because the gator is coming right at you and its kinda frightning. He blends in with the backdrop which makes you kinda want to keep your eye on him
Charles- I like this action shot..Its screams fun. Everytime I look at the pic I run out of breath for some reason
GN- I like the pic for its simplicity. It was stated above and it holds true.."what in the world are those oranges doing there"??Thats the vibe you pic up from the pic.
RICH- Its images like those that keep memories alive..
aaaaaaaa KAREN- Very nice MACRO..Cant get better seperation from subject/backdrop than that can you...Good shot..I wouldve like to see a little more headroom since you did add the whole body..
SS- I like the shot of the eyes..I am partial to whole faces though.. I know you are very knowledgable and shoot alot...Hopefully youll start showing us some of your work and quit holding out.........RYAN


----------

